# My jc Higgins



## epiphonesg1nut (Jan 14, 2014)

Not sure if I should do a resto or if I should build a show bike 

I rescued it from rotting away in an old tool shed I offered up $50 for it and took it home the 

same day I pumped up the tires and rode it home. 

Should I do a resto or a custom job ?


----------

